# Cannon Rebel T3i Questions



## xxWesxx (Jul 9, 2012)

1. How can i shoot great night shots. alot of my shots look good when its in the middle of focusing all the lights look right. But as soon as its focused. Its either too bright or too dark. 
2. Noise is a pretty big issue for me. Im wanting to take the Crystal Clear images. Which Ive Seen people with my camera take those kinds of shots. How do I perform that?
3. When i try to do light photography i put my shutter speed on 10 sec to 30 secs. Even on a tripod the whole image is blurry. its focused. but its still blurry? 
4. Im trying to work on my camera through Manuel Mode. Everyone says to be a really professional photographer your best learning how to do manual mode, Is there a site out there that could help? with diagrams and such?
5. Whats a good site to buy photography tools such as camera hoods and tripods and speed flashes and all that?

I know alot of this is random but I appreciate all your guys help so far! 
Thanks Guys
-Wes


----------



## JohnTrav (Jul 9, 2012)

You can buy stuff at best buy, amazon, or B&H photo. 

Is you want less noise try settin it to a lower ISO. 

Try using a manual focus with the lights on and focus on an object of where you will be standing for the light writing, then remove the object and turn the lights of and try it from there. Also set the 10 second timer so you are ready once the shutter opens. 

As far as learning goes I just type stuff into google and read an research. Also use YouTube. That is one of the best tools. 

I hope this helps you out.


----------



## xxWesxx (Jul 9, 2012)

Thank You john for the Advice.   I apreciate it.  Ill be sure to try out some of the stuff you suggested


----------



## sovietdoc (Jul 9, 2012)

xxWesxx said:


> 1. How can i shoot great night shots. alot of my shots look good when its in the middle of focusing all the lights look right. But as soon as its focused. Its either too bright or too dark.
> 2. Noise is a pretty big issue for me. Im wanting to take the Crystal Clear images. Which Ive Seen people with my camera take those kinds of shots. How do I perform that?
> 3. When i try to do light photography i put my shutter speed on 10 sec to 30 secs. Even on a tripod the whole image is blurry. its focused. but its still blurry?
> 4. Im trying to work on my camera through Manuel Mode. Everyone says to be a really professional photographer your best learning how to do manual mode, Is there a site out there that could help? with diagrams and such?
> ...



1)  Don't use live view, use your TTL exposure meter and make sure you select correct exposure mode (like evaluative or center weighted average)
2)  Use manual ISO 100
3)  Use timed shutter for 10 seconds and make sure your tripod isn't wobbly and doesn't vibrate because of the wind
4)  Manual mode doesn't mean "pro" photography.  It just lets you have more control over shutter speed, iso and aperture.  If you know you need it, you use manual, otherwise just use Av and Tv, read on Aperture priority and Shutter priority on google
5)  B&H Photo Video Digital Cameras, Photography, Camcorders

I hope this is helpful.


----------



## TCampbell (Jul 9, 2012)

1.  Your camera will tend to want to over-expose when shooting night shoots.  Be mindful of that.  Expose for the parts of the image that are important to you.  If the "night" shot is all about the interesting patterns of lights then don't allow the lights to be completely over-saturated and blown out.  If, on the other hand, you need detail in the mid-tones, then expose for that and don't worry about the lights.

2.  Noise is a proportional to the ISO speed AND to the heat of the sensor.  High ISO shots will be loaded with noise.  If you're using "live view" mode, you're heating up the sensor.  If you take a lot of long exposures in a row and don't allow the camera time to cool down then you'll also keep the sensor hot and that'll generate more noise.  Keep it to ISO 100... don't' use live view... give the camera a minute to rest between shots.

3.  A good tripod is well worth the price tag.  I've got several tripods.  My lightest tripod is great for travel, but it's not "beefy".  It'll vibrate in a good breeze or if it's bumped.  My heaviest tripod is a tank... you could set off an explosion next to it and I doubt it would move.  While it's a chore to haul the heavy tripod around it is ABSOLUTELY solid.  My guess is your tripod isn't as solid as you think it is and it's probably vibrating just enough to blur the images.

4.  To be a "really professional" photographer is a journey of learning.  The most basic levels are understanding exposure.  Pick up a copy of Bryan Peterson's book "Understanding Exposure" -- but frankly that's just the beginning.  We couldn't possibly lay all the knowledge of photography at your feet in one post (as if any of us possess "all the knowledge").  Photography is one of those "journey" things and not one of those "destination" things.  You're constantly learning.  What you REALLY need is to know how to start the journey -- not how to end it.  "understanding exposure" is a good start.  And when you're done with that, we can point you at another book... and another.... and another.  But I'd prefer you not be reading 6 books at one time.  Just work on nailing the basics.

5.  You get two choices... online or local:  Online you should check out B&H Photo, Adorama, or Amazon.  If the price discounts at other sites seem to be looking so much more attractive than what you find at B&H, Adorama, or Amazon, please go search for the threads about places like "Digital Depot Online" or "Lens Cabin" -- and make SURE you read the reviews before you even *think* about buying from them (I've never deal with them personally... but all I can say is after reading the reports from those who have... I'm _really_ glad I stayed away.   As they say in latin "Caveat emptor!")  And then there's the local places... most towns might have a few "real" camera stores.  I'm not talking about big-box stores like Best Buy -- those guys generally only carry the gear that will be popular with consumers and their sales staff aren't professional photographers.  The "real" camera stores are dedicated to photography, the sales staff generally are all seasoned photographers who actually know the gear, and they carry the stuff a serious photographer wants.  Please don't go to a local store, exploit them for their knowledge, and then buy online.  Part of what you're paying for when you shop from a true local camera store is insight that they'll be able to give you.  A lot of the local "real" camera stores also offer classes -- sometimes free to those who buy a DSLR from them.


----------



## xxWesxx (Jul 10, 2012)

I appreciate everyone's response . Thank you guys so much.


----------

